# Heat Press on Spandex



## 2Day Designs (Apr 17, 2007)

I have a simple design I want to heat press using thermo flock on a spandex shirt but I can not find anything about how long to press for that will work to release the flock on the the spandex without melting the spandex. Can someone help?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would contact your supplier. I know not all material will work on spandex because of the stretchiness of the material. I know not all vinyl will work either. I know Hotmark 70 will adhere and stick to the material. ..... JB


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I cut some Elasticut from Imprintables and VolleyChick heat pressed it onto the back of swimsuits. She ran it through the wash and said they came out great... Maybe check with her and see if she's done any more testing with it?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

tfalk said:


> I cut some Elasticut from Imprintables and VolleyChick heat pressed it onto the back of swimsuits. She ran it through the wash and said they came out great... Maybe check with her and see if she's done any more testing with it?


I have heard great things about elasticut. ... JB


----------



## redwagon (Jan 20, 2008)

i am not sure about thermo flock but endura tex hotflock temperature is 320 for 15 sec. medium pressure. most of your heat transfers are from 300 to 360 for 10 to 20 sec. i am not sure about sth spandex it should hold up to that temp. most nylon-mesh and polyester .


----------



## specialtygraphcs (Jun 16, 2008)

Thermoflex Decoflock will not adhere properly to spandex, due to the elasticity of the spandex.


----------



## VolleyChick (Apr 25, 2006)

So good so far, I did 4 suits with the black and they washed fine and look great - many, many thanks to TFalk for hooking me up with them. I did one in white, not sure which type it was but it didn't peel well, a few of the letters came off. Maybe it was another brand? TFalk - was it something different? I can live without white - I'm just so so glad to finally have an option for doing the girls swimsuits!

Di


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow !!!! nice website, If you need towel holders for the girls. I'm your man .... LOL .... JB


----------



## redwagon (Jan 20, 2008)

some of the heat press material you need to peal cold and some you peel hot. this might help with the white.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Di, the black I sent you was definately Elasticut from Imprintables. I can get a roll in white if you need it, let me know and I'll add it to my next order. I still have some black left over, let me know when you need more of your logo cut.

The white I sent you is Video Flex Extra from Coastal. According to their website, "*Suggested Uses*:
Videoflex Extra is an excellent alternative to screenprinting or embroidery on hard to decorate items such as umbrellas, gloves, nylon jackets, leather vests, jackets and much much more. "

I made a couple of those for you because you were talking about putting them on umbrellas, I didn't think you would try them on the lycra. Oh well, at least now we know it doesn't work on them  Sorry, I should have been clearer on why I sent them


----------



## VolleyChick (Apr 25, 2006)

LOL We'll be in Cinncinati (sp?) in August, shall I sign you up?


----------



## VolleyChick (Apr 25, 2006)

Totally my fault, I spaced that they were different materials - I will try it on an umbrella though! I did 4 more suits and they look fantastic, we may have to do the logo a little smaller though next time...these girls don't have much room on their suits : p I just may use the hatpress for the smaller sized ones since I don't use it for anything else  

Di



tfalk said:


> Di, the black I sent you was definately Elasticut from Imprintables. I can get a roll in white if you need it, let me know and I'll add it to my next order. I still have some black left over, let me know when you need more of your logo cut.
> 
> The white I sent you is Video Flex Extra from Coastal. According to their website, "*Suggested Uses*:
> Videoflex Extra is an excellent alternative to screenprinting or embroidery on hard to decorate items such as umbrellas, gloves, nylon jackets, leather vests, jackets and much much more. "
> ...


----------



## jnorvesh (Jul 13, 2008)

My issue with heat pressing on spandex material is the big square it leaves on the garment. 

I print on volleyball uniforms which 9 out of 10 times has some sort of spandex material in it. 

I use the Teflon sheet to protect the garment from the heating plate, but the heat still affects the color of the garment.

We've washed the finished product, but the "square" remains.

We can't be the only volleyball uniform printer using a heat press. Am I missing something?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have never had that issue. I always follow the time and temp for the vinyl. I have not had a issue. .... JB


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you all this saved me asking a couple questions.


----------



## jnorvesh (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, what type of vinyl do you use and at what temp? I have always used Stahls Thermo-Grip at 330 degrees.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I like the eco-film, it press' for 12 seconds at 302 degrees and peel hot or cold. I like the hot peel vinyl, it speeds up the process. .... JB


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Jerry, I wasn't sure if the Eco Film would work on the spandex... at least the Elasticut that I sent Di seems to be working well.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

tfalk said:


> Jerry, I wasn't sure if the Eco Film would work on the spandex... at least the Elasticut that I sent Di seems to be working well.


Ted , I used it to test and had success with it, I use hotmark 70 alot for spandex. I know it works. I have used it for over 2 yrs. .... JB


----------

